# Sony FE 16-35mm F2.8 GM and Sony FE 12-24mm F4 G announced



## xps (May 17, 2017)

Our special friends from DP Review:
https://www.dpreview.com/news/4691976434/hands-on-with-sony-s-new-16-35mm-and-12-24mm-wide-angle-lenses

The Sony FE 16-35mm F2.8 GM is 2200 USD
The Sony FE 12-24mm F4 G is 1700 USD

12-24mm 4 for 1700... wow


----------

